# What I would give.....



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

For a little black book of hot fishing spots on streams in Utah.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

hmmmmm......what would you give?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I believe the phrase is actually "What I wouldn't give for . . ."

:V|:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

depending on the info maybe more than you would imagine. Living in South Jordan has particular drawbacks one of which is that a person can drive a couple of hours to hit a spot that surely isn't what a person had hoped. 

My stream fishing career has been pathetic since moving to Utah. I have hunted up a storm and boated my share but I grew up fishing streams. I can see my hunting bug is slowing down. One child is moved out and the other is not far from it. I am going to spend far more time doing the fishing that I enjoy rather than just taking others where I hope they can catch some fish. The only place that I have really gotten into quality stream fishing in Utah is on the Green and the Lower Provo. My fault but it is what it is. I catch and release 99% except for Alaska trips. Have a new 5th wheel that the wife and I plan on spending a lot of time in. I could point people to gems of spots in Wyoming and Colorado but not Utah when it comes to fishing moving water. 

If you have a good a collection of spots I consider it valuable to say the least. Considering time spent, fuel cost etc. and the apprehension one has of giving out such info. Question really is, what value do you put on it? I have ALOT of outdoors equipment that I would be willing to part with.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

dubob said:


> I believe the phrase is actually "What I wouldn't give for . . ."
> 
> :V|:


Actually both phrases are correct. It is dependent on which it is a person prefers to emphasize, what a person would give or what a person wouldn't give. -()/>-


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I sent you a pm but the pic didn't work. No option to add it.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

thanks for the pm though. I will PM you my email so you can send the pic.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

From the experiences of myself and others it seems most hot spots are far off the beaten path where 5th wheel access ended miles back. Now if you have a way to get the 5th wheel to a certain point and then ride horses in then you could make that work.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Not afraid to hoof it myself. Also have mules, mtn bike, 4 wheelers etc.

I know a ton of places to catch the small trout. Hoping to find some lunker holes. Lunker hunter shared a spot. :grin:

There will come a day that I plan to give all of hunting honey holes to few lucky people with coordinates and all. Not being raised in Utah has made it tough and not having a father or uncle or somebody that is into all of it has made it all the worse. I am sure that about everybody that did not have anybody to pass down spots and show them around can attest to this. Takes a lot of time.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

that was a nice catch Lunker!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Not afraid to hoof it myself. Also have mules, mtn bike, 4 wheelers etc.
> 
> I know a ton of places to catch the small trout. Hoping to find some lunker holes. Lunker hunter shared a spot. :grin:
> 
> There will come a day that I plan to give all of hunting honey holes to few lucky people with coordinates and all. Not being raised in Utah has made it tough and not having a father or uncle or somebody that is into all of it has made it all the worse. I am sure that about everybody that did not have anybody to pass down spots and show them around can attest to this. Takes a lot of time.


I'm in the same boat, hunting and fishing back east is very different from Utah, it's a perpetual learning curve of trial and error, lots of it too.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

picked up a book tonight. The Flyfisher's Guide to Utah. Looks like it covers quite a bit. I am sure it is very general but with 500+ pages there has to be some good tidbits in there. Thus far it appears that I am at least willing to give $28.95


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> that was a nice catch Lunker!


She caught that fish on a fly(her first on a fly rod) she tied completely by herself. Made my whole year!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Mr Muleskinner View Post
> that was a nice catch Lunker!
> She caught that fish on a fly(her first on a fly rod) she tied completely by herself. Made my whole year!


You are a bunch of terrible teases....must be related to my first girlfriend.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> You are a bunch of terrible teases....must be related to my first girlfriend.


Sorry Jonny
If you really want to see it I can text you. I would rather nor post it on here.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> picked up a book tonight. The Flyfisher's Guide to Utah. Looks like it covers quite a bit. I am sure it is very general but with 500+ pages there has to be some good tidbits in there. Thus far it appears that I am at least willing to give $28.95


That's a great book. I think I've read through it a couple times. It does help you have an idea of whats out there.

I've had the small stream bug also. Last year i caught a 22" brown out of one i like to frequent. Biggest brown i've caught.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Sent you a PM. I got some good spots I'll part with for the right price


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Mule -- there used to be a pamphlet the DWR published titled "Wild Trout Streams of Southern Utah". It was a very good reference to many streams down here. It was written by my father. The only reference online that I can find of it is now on redrockadventures website: http://redrockadventure.com/fishing/other_waters/index.htm
http://books.google.com/books/about/Southern_Utah_s_Wild_Trout_Streams.html?id=8ez_GgAACAAJ

I'm sure the DWR could get you a copy of this. Check with the southern region office.

My father grew up in Salt Lake. His father frequently took him to those famous waters of Montana, Idaho, and Wyoming. After working for the UDWR for over 30 years, mostly in Southern Utah, my father frequently commented that 'my rod points south'.

If you're looking for quality streams, you need nothing more than hook up that 5th wheel and start driving south. We have them. And you don't need to hoof it off the beaten path to get to them. Many of them you soak a line while sitting in your 5th wheel.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks to SpencerD for hooking us up. Hitting our first spot in the morning.:grin:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Thanks to SpencerD for hooking us up. Hitting our first spot in the morning.:grin:


Nice. Looking forward to the report and pictures!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> picked up a book tonight. The Flyfisher's Guide to Utah. Looks like it covers quite a bit. I am sure it is very general but with 500+ pages there has to be some good tidbits in there. Thus far it appears that I am at least willing to give $28.95


I can remember when Mr Demoux was writing the _Flyfisher's Guide to Utah_ in the 90s. I contributed to the High Uintas North Slope part of the book. Got my name in the acknowledgments on page XVI. 

I know a spot or two fit for older fellas.



ooh....top of the page!

.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

spencerD said:


> Sent you a PM. I got some good spots I'll part with for the right price


How much for your sister? Sorry. I just hate the sound of this. Especially knowing some of the gems you've been gifted!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

You'll likely regret giving out spots to someone who's "paying for them." In my experience, the wok that get's put in magnifies the significance and sacred nature of the "good spots." I've had a few hunting honey holes, a lot of shed hunting spots, and a few fishing spots ruined from the wrong people knowing about it. If I could go back in time I would gladly pay them to stay out...


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

svmoose said:


> You'll likely regret giving out spots to someone who's "paying for them." In my experience, the wok that get's put in magnifies the significance and sacred nature of the "good spots." I've had a few hunting honey holes, a lot of shed hunting spots, and a few fishing spots ruined from the wrong people knowing about it. If I could go back in time I would gladly pay them to stay out...


not to worry. I fully understand what it is like to have sacred spots and the work that goes into them. I can see if a person gives away their one or two best honey holes. That would be stupid. It makes far more sense to share as many spots as you can and keep those few special ones to yourself. I am not the "wrong" people.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Lemme throw in my two cents here: 

I fish a lot. Been doing it for more than a decade, and I'm only 19. I've bee crazy lucky to have some great mentors show me places to fish and help me out along the way. Those guys gave me spots they worked hard to find. When they gave me those spots, they said to keep 'em under wraps. 

I would never give out stuff other people asked me to keep on the down low. That just goes against what I feel is right to do as a fisherman who loves solitude and quiet. 

But then there are my own spots I've found, through hard work and lots of hiking and walking and staring at maps. These spots are kept pretty close to my vest, too. But when Muley and I started talking, he mentioned he's taking his son with him on all these trips. they don't fish enough, and he wants to start doing that. 

My dad is the one who taught me how to fish when I first started to walk. i remember him dragging me out to Thistle on school nights until 9 at night, standing in the river right next to him, watching him catch fish after fish. He imparted all that to me, and now I'm the one who out fishes him when we go! 

The point is, I see giving up spots as "paying it forward" if you will. Helping out other fisherman who need to be pointed in the right direction is just fine to me, especially if they respect the spots and realize they're near and dear to me, as Muley does. 

Just my rant, take it for what it is.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Furthermore guys I am 47 and I can count the friends of mine that love to fish on one finger. He happens to be my son and I trust him like no other. If I had a ton of friends that did fish I would have never had to seek help here. The areas that were given were very general in nature for the most part. We communicated back and forth and then met up. I am certain that he didn't share spots that he has been gifted and I would not expect him too. I would also fully expect that he kept his private honey holes to himself. On top of that we catch and release fish 99% of the time.

It is not as if I have not done any research. I have followed blogs, purchased and read books, been all over the DWR website, poured over maps, garmin basecamp, my gaia gps program, etc. Spencer shouldn't have to defend himself for offering some help. Nor should I for publicly asking for it. There are many members on this forum that have received countless PM's from me receiving hunting advice and locations. I have spent my last twenty years hunting and have worked my tail off getting to locations and learning areas. Just about all of them I have had to learn completely on my own having not grown up in Utah.

Paying things forward is a two way street. Sorry if some of you can't see that.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm kinda in the same boat. I'm clueless on the north end of the state. But on the south end it's game on.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> not to worry. I fully understand what it is like to have sacred spots and the work that goes into them. I can see if a person gives away their one or two best honey holes. That would be stupid. It makes far more sense to share as many spots as you can and keep those few special ones to yourself. I am not the "wrong" people.


Don't be offended by my post, I know you aren't the "wrong people" as I've interacted with you a fair bit in the past. I don't know any particulars, and didn't know who he gave info to for sure, just that it seemed to be given for a monetary type of return. I was just stating my opinion that I wouldn't give out info for a price to someone I don't know. Maybe you guys have built a friendship and he wanted to share info.

People can do what they want. I was sharing my past experience and opinion that special places are worth far more than money or a few items of outdoor gear, but as stated -- I don't know any particulars or parties involved so I probably should have stayed out of the conversation. I will now.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

SVMoose -- I wonder how many of us would enjoy our sacred fishing and hunting spots if the DWR were as tight-lipped with their "secrets" as many of us hunters and fishermen are?


I'm certainly glad that people who have spent years through trial and error learning about our great outdoors are willing to share, teach, and enjoy those places with others that may not have the experience or knowledge.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

No worries SV. I do consider Spencer a friend now. I now have somewhere in the neighborhood of 5 or 6 of them.........I am not sure as I have lost count.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

PBH said:


> SVMoose -- I wonder how many of us would enjoy our sacred fishing and hunting spots if the DWR were as tight-lipped with their "secrets" as many of us hunters and fishermen are?
> 
> I'm certainly glad that people who have spent years through trial and error learning about our great outdoors are willing to share, teach, and enjoy those places with others that may not have the experience or knowledge.


The DWR is a public entity, it has to be transparent. That being said -- the DWR is tight lipped about certain fisheries and areas. They promote fishing holes all of the time, while others never have a word said about them. It takes some digging through data to learn some areas that they are more tight lipped about.

I'm a proponent of passing along information. I spend a lot of hours running 2 hunting website that barely break even to try and provide cool information to hunters, so we can learn and become better.

I shared an opinion that special places and research are worth more than money from stangers. They are a very limited resource. But, as stated in my last post. I don't know the details.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

svmoose said:


> Don't be offended by my post, I know you aren't the "wrong people" as I've interacted with you a fair bit in the past. I don't know any particulars, and didn't know who he gave info to for sure, just that it seemed to be given for a monetary type of return. I was just stating my opinion that I wouldn't give out info for a price to someone I don't know. Maybe you guys have built a friendship and he wanted to share info.
> 
> People can do what they want. I was sharing my past experience and opinion that special places are worth far more than money or a few items of outdoor gear, but as stated -- I don't know any particulars or parties involved so I probably should have stayed out of the conversation. I will now.


I wasn't offended either, I just wanted to clear up that I wasn't just handing out spots for something back monetarily. I pride myself on being a good judge of character, and Muley and I did build a quick friendship up before we met up and talked fishing holes. I could tell he was legit, would respect the holes, and have just as much fun in them as I have. So I didn't feel like giving them up would hurt the holes, ya know?

Yesterday when he got off the stream, he shot me a text telling me he and his son had a blast and really enjoyed each other's company, caught like a dozen fish, and just really enjoyed it. That's what I wanted to hear, it reminds me so much of what my dad did for me. It's good stuff.


----------

